# From the IRR to MARSOC?



## Brandon Robbins (Jun 11, 2013)

So I have been doing my homework with research towards becoming an operator but I hit this snag, something about MARSOC closing for IRR guys?? I want to finish my medical degree before I go...looking at a year from now. Should a guy in the IRR maybe push a little sooner?


----------



## devilbones (Jun 11, 2013)

So where did you do your research?  I have evidence to prove the opposite.


----------



## Brandon Robbins (Jun 11, 2013)

See that was my snag. Got my info from the west coast recruiter. I talked to the east coast and he said no that wasn't true. He told me to look at the Maradmin but that doesn't tell you that it 'could' change within a year. The west coast guy said it could be that way for IRR depending on Obama


----------



## Teufel (Jun 11, 2013)

Brandon Robbins said:


> See that was my snag. Got my info from the west coast recruiter. I talked to the east coast and he said no that wasn't true. He told me to look at the Maradmin but that doesn't tell you that it 'could' change within a year. The west coast guy said it could be that way for IRR depending on Obama


 





http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/marsoc-irr-to-a-s-process.15770/


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm actually insulted but not surprised.

Thread locked.


----------

